# EDIT: Webcam with in-kernel gspca or UVC is unusable

## m.s.w

This everybody knows.

Since gspca was included in kernel there are more and more problems with webcams. I already posted a question about some issues. Now, using windows I can see that the problem with webcam is sensor and autobrightness thing. This makes webcam unusable (frame rate somwhere around 1 per second), the brightness adjusting just sucks - it is trying to make bright everything what is dark and makes things which are actually bright  - unvisible (this spots are just snow-white irregural shapes).

The question is wheter it is possible with in-kernel gspca to turn this autobrightness thing off?

Is there any documentation about other parameters that can be passed to gspca_zc3xx?

Please, I am desperate at the moment- I had nice Gentoo box and nothing was missing. Now Somebody decided to "improve" kernel. I hope there will be no more this kind of "improvements" in the future.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

m.s.w,

Read the output of 

```
modinfo gspca_zc3xx
```

and probably the comments in the source code.

----------

## m.s.w

NeddySeagoon, thank you for replying. I already red modinfo - there is nothing about this feature. You can force different sensors but as far as I know (searching internet) the sensor is ok. I just want to disable autoadjusting brightness feature and there is nothing about it in modinfo.

As for code - I am not a programmer, I can't do it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

m.s.w,

There is nothing obvious in the code. File a bug at bugs.gentoo.org after you have searched for similar bugs.

Be sure you include the lsusb output that describes your webcam.

----------

## m.s.w

I digged a little bit more the problem. I changed camera to Logitech s7500 Deluxe. It is UVC webcam and the problem is still present. As far as I could figure it out it has something to do with "RightLight" technology.

I checked both webcams under Windows, and there if you enable this technology (RightLight) it works exactly as slow as in Linux.

The technology is ajusting brightness so even in dark rooms picture in webcam looks bright. But the speed of this is terrible.

Now, in windows it is possible to turn this feature off. And it is not enabled by default.

Linux driver behaves like RightLight would be enabled by default and I cant see any way to turn it off.

Do you know something about it?

Please help.

----------

